
Digital Windows - sharkweek
https://www.blakefallconroy.com/digital-windows.html
======
ocdtrekkie
Missing here is "why"? I get adding a window to a room without windows, but I
see no reason for putting a camera in front of a TV in a window. Unless maybe
like, a privacy concern? They want effectively a one-way window? Even then,
there are better ways to accomplish that which look better.

~~~
ktpsns
Usually these window-Like TVs/lights are put in rooms without natural light,
i.e. the basement or interior rooms in large buildings (like hotels).

However, the shown use case is completely weird. I see no reason for replacing
a real window with a TV.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I mean, if I really think about it, the two I came up with is ensuring people
can't look in the window and potentially something about insulation/energy
efficiency of covering the window.

